# EMBALSES.NET > General >  I Concurso de fotografía embalses.net COLOR

## perdiguera

Aquí se deben colgar, cuando llegue la hora, las fotos que los participantes quieran que participen en la categoría de color.

Aquí las bases del concurso
http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...775#post106775

----------


## Luján

MAR FANTASMA

----------


## frfmfrfm



----------


## REEGE

_son premier contact avec l'eau_

----------


## daniel.cmiquel

*Inamovible en el tiempo*




(Presa de Pedralba)

----------


## frfmfrfm



----------


## nando

Embalse de la Fuensanta

----------


## nando

Rio Tus

----------


## embalses al 100%



----------


## tescelma



----------


## sergi1907



----------


## FEDE

Bueno últimamente no he tenido la oportunidad de sacar alguna foto que meresca la pena, así que he tirado de archivo, aunque me ha sido difícil encontrar alguna con menos de 5 megas.
A ver si de aquí a final de mes puedo hacer alguna foto nueva, de momento os dejo está.

Embalse de Artouste a 1991 m.s.n.m.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## aberroncho



----------


## Zamorro

Embalse del Generalísimo por archer144, en Flickr

----------


## embalses al 100%



----------


## Luján

ÁRBOL DE HIELO

----------


## ceheginero joven

Aquí la primera foto que presento a la categoria "Color"

A 1024px de alto:



Original a 2048px de alto:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Aquí dejo mi segunda foto en la categoría "Color"

A 1024px de ancho:



Original a 2048px de ancho:

----------


## F. Lázaro



----------


## F. Lázaro



----------


## albertillovernel

Tomada en la Laguna de Navaseca (Daimiel)

CÁMARA: Casio EX-FH100
Fecha: 27 Jun 2011
Sensibilidad: ISO 100
F:5
Exposición: 1/160

Enlace a 2000 píxeles:

----------


## albertillovernel

Imagen tomada en el Monasterio de Piedra.


Cámara: Casio EX-FH100
Fecha: 23 Ago 2012
Longitud Focal: 24 mm
Sensibilidad: ISO 100
Exposición 1/160
F:3.2

dejo enlace en alta resolución:

----------


## FEDE

El tranco hasta las trancas

----------

